# King of the Bay starts TOMORROW



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just a reminder, King of the Bay starts tomorrow, $25 per person, $50 per boat. Payouts are 1st 50%, 2nd 30%, and 3rd 20%...
Also doing a spanish division this year, $10 entry fee, winner take all.
Sign up at Tight Lines Bait and Tackle.
Sept. 21- Oct. 27


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

First King and Spanish weighed in today... King 16.18, Spanish 4.2.. Both by Dustin (Caddy Yakker) Good Job on both firsts:thumbup:


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

wats this?,,,,macks only?


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yep, macks only... Past few years was just Kings, but after all the big Spanish last year it was decided that there needed to be a Spanish division.. Good luck to all who entered and will be entering. Oh and must be signed up for 48 hrs before weighing in a fish, all fish to be weighed on the day its caught.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Tim Kline (Team Recess) takes top spot for kings- 33.32lber and a 24.64lber
Cliff Pack (Team Recess) takes over Spanish with a 6.26lber.
Good job guys!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Where's the weigh-in, tight lines also?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

TailRazor said:


> Where's the weigh-in, tight lines also?


Yes tight lines is also where u weigh them .


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dustin (Caddy Yakker) takes second with a 24.82 lber!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job dustin!!!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Cliff Pack (Team Recess) beat out his old spanish with a 7.2 lber!!!!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oscar Ring (Lady Ace) takes second with a 25.02lber!!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

:thumbdown:Unfortunate DQ, boat was not signed up for 48 hrs before they weighed a fish.... Sorry fellas...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

leader board update as of 10-11-13
KING MACK
1st-tim kline--33.32#

2nd -cliff pack --29.60#

3rd--dustin service--24.82#

SPANISH MACK

cliff pack--7.20#


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice job guys!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Tim Kline takes 1st with a BIG 43.84 lber!!!! Great job!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

penn 10/0 said:


> Tim Kline takes 1st with a BIG 43.84 lber!!!! Great job!!


I talked to that guy in tomb thumb this morning. Keep it up yall


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> I talked to that guy in tomb thumb this morning. Keep it up yall


 Thanks ,you should have introduced yourself always like meeting a fellow fisherman.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

recess said:


> Thanks ,you should have introduced yourself always like meeting a fellow fisherman.


I was the guy standing in front of you when your coworker asked you if you fished this weekend and you said you caught that king I asked you if you was in the King of the bay tourny. Sorry for not introducing myself im basically running on muscle memory in the morning going to work.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats to dustin service for landing a nice 32.52# smoker today to take 3rd in the tourney. leader board now is
King mack
1) tim kline---43.84#

2) tim kline---33.32#

3) dustin service---32.54#

Spanish mack

cliff pack 7.2#


----------

